# 3G/4G on ICS TouchPad - AnyHelp?



## Twack (Jan 25, 2012)

Hello,

I have CM9-0 installed and was wondering if there is any progress to get a version that will support 3G/4G on the touchpad? I would love to untether.

Thanks in advance,
Twack


----------



## 3vohusker (Aug 27, 2011)

I don't think the tp has antenna to support 3g/4g. Only wifi

Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

3vohusker said:


> I don't think the tp has antenna to support 3g/4g. Only wifi
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D710 using RootzWiki


There are a few that have 3g support, but are rare.


----------



## rawdeadfish (Jan 19, 2012)

i have one, but could not get cm7 to install on it after several tries. I think its time to try cm9. Would be great to get cm9 and broadband working on it.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk


----------



## Twack (Jan 25, 2012)

I have a 3G/4G capable TouchPad and have installed CM9 - Alpha 0 on it. By the way, runs very well. Hard to believe it is called Alpha. Anyway, I'm looking to see if there is any activity to get the SIM fired up under Android. Anyone know what is going on or who I can contact to get some info?

Thanks in advance,
Twack


----------



## Twack (Jan 25, 2012)

Who is the hardware guru of CM? Can someone put me in contact?

Thanks in advance,
Twack


----------



## robreefer (Oct 19, 2011)

If you got to the cm dev forum and got to cm9 thread, if you go to the bugs list, you can see who the main devs are for this device.
* Dalingrin is one of the main hardware devs for this device, and is pretty active on these boards. You can probably shoot him a pm. But I feel like this has been discussed before. If I find any thing I'll repost it here for ya.*

*Edit: This is from the Cm issue page. *http://code.google.com/p/cmtouchpad/issues/detail?id=406 They know about it, but it doesn't seem like they have gotten far with it.


----------

